# Channa Aurantimaculata



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

They arn't mine but look wonderful so I thought I'd share!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Man i miss those days!!!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never had snakeheads but I would love to !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

they are truly gorgeous. the whole tank and the channa's looks so nice. very jealous. thanks for posting the video


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

No problem, thats what I first thought when I saw them too


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a really nice setup. Those snakeheads look really nice too.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

They do look very nice.. I want some ahah.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Love snakeheads but i cant even find any species let alone the nicer looking aquarium acceptable ones that stay small

Nice video thanks for sharing


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

bob351 said:


> Love snakeheads but i cant even find any species let alone the nicer looking aquarium acceptable ones that stay small
> 
> Nice video thanks for sharing


Look for the rainbows!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Restricted- said:


> Love snakeheads but i cant even find any species let alone the nicer looking aquarium acceptable ones that stay small
> 
> Nice video thanks for sharing


Look for the rainbows!








[/quote]

miss my auranti and pleuropthalmas
channa bleheri or channa assam are good n small


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nicest snakehead setup I've ever seen!

Those fish look healthy, happy & interactive.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that whole setup front to back is perfect
those fish really are something special.


----------

